# cafepress vs printmojo?



## unregistered (Feb 13, 2007)

Which do you prefer and why?


----------



## punkapalooza (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: cafeexpress vs printmojo?*

cafepress for testing the waters with my new designs. printmojo for quality and hassle free selling.

once a tee has a good sale rate on cafepress i move it over to my printmojo store.


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

*Re: cafeexpress vs printmojo?*



unregistered said:


> Which do you prefer and why?


PrintMojo, because the product quality is far superior.


----------



## monkeylantern (Oct 16, 2005)

*Re: cafeexpress vs printmojo?*

I would buy a Print Mojo product.

I would not buy a Cafepress product.


----------



## Ross B (Apr 28, 2006)

*Re: cafeexpress vs printmojo?*

I know from experience that Circle R is all class, so I have no doubt that PrintMojo is the same.

BrutalTees, do you mind if I ask for your CafePress store address (and if not, would you mind telling me what it is, pls? )? I'm always interested in looking over anyone's site that is moving product in quantity, as you evidently are.

How many of one design do you sell before you decide it's time to move it to PrintMojo? I'm about to open a Cafepress store, too, but I've always seen CP as a measure mostly for testing market response to my designs, with the view to opening my own store once I am more confident in making sales. 

MonkeyLantern's comment on the quality of CP compared with PrintMojo has me thinking that your strategy makes good sense. I've always been interested only in offering a quality product, and if CP is a compromise on that, it's definitely going to be only a testing ground for me...unless, of course, the CP buying public demonstrates rapacious demand for my stuff, in which case I might reconsider (how's that for principles?).

Which brings me to another query: is it ok to have the same designs on CafePress as PrintMojo (or other fulfilment companies), or is there some sort of exclusivity agreement that operates to preclude you offering your wares in different places at the same time?

Cheers


----------



## dheer1um (Jan 14, 2007)

*Re: cafeexpress vs printmojo?*



Solmu said:


> PrintMojo, because the product quality is far superior.


on what counts?


----------



## The60s (Jan 29, 2007)

*Re: cafeexpress vs printmojo?*

cafepress really suck, heard from a forum dude that his print came out after a few washes. T-shirt quality wise is bad too if i am not wrong. Printmojo wise i am not sure but i do suspect that the quality can only be slightly better off than cafepress. Correct me if i am wrong!


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

*Re: cafeexpress vs printmojo?*



dheer1um said:


> on what counts?


It's screenprinted, which (whatever their benefits) other technologies still haven't caught up to in terms of quality.


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

*Re: cafeexpress vs printmojo?*



The60s said:


> T-shirt quality wise is bad too if i am not wrong.


CafePress use a variety of shirts, ranging from what is probably poor quality, through to what would definitely meet most people's idea of good quality (AA for example).



The60s said:


> Printmojo wise i am not sure but i do suspect that the quality can only be slightly better off than cafepress. Correct me if i am wrong!


Well they're upfront about which brands they print on, and they screenprint and embroider, so there's no reason to assume they'd be the same.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

They are sort of different "animals" since CafePress is a print on demand service.

PrintMojo is a screen printer/embroidery that also does fulfillment (which means you have to purchase the inventory first before it can be sold)


----------

